# Quills facing in lots of directions



## hello_bunny (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
This might seem like a dumb question, but I am a new owner and I can't find any information relating to this issue. I look at so many pictures of hedgehogs and usually their quills seem to lay pretty flat when relaxed. I just feel like my two year old hedgies quills never lay that flat! They always seem to stick out even when he is relaxed! Am I just being crazy? Does it just vary from hedgehog to hedgehog?

Here is a pic of my hedgie. Some of his quills just seem to go every which direction. 









:?: :?: :?:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks ok to me.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Some hedgehogs become really relaxed and lay their quills totally flat other hedgehogs are always slightly on guard. Quigley only recently started laying his quills flat and I've had him for about a year (he's 3 years old).


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not sure my Whyte ever lays his quills down, he's such a stress-case. Riley's are flat most of the time, unless just woken up.
Here's a picture of Whyte, as usual with his "on guard" quills up but no frown. Any sudden noise and the frown comes down over his eyes.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

Leonidas used to have to quills like that constantly when we first got him, but as he gets to know you and trust you he will probably lay them down. look at him while he is sleeping, (im not sure about every other hedgehog, but leo does this) the quills will be completely layed down because he is completely relaxed 

in this picture leonidas's quills arent completely layed down, but he isnt so tense,









Ps.. your hedgehog is a beautiful color!


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Egon's quills are always crazy, especially at the top of his head...those ones never really lay flat. Have your tried laying him on your stomach and petting him? Thats one way Egon relaxes all of his quills. If I have him picked up in my hand they are usually crazy even if hes calm


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Some hedgehogs will never lay their quills perfectly flat. While the hedgehog may seem perfectly comfortable, in actuality they are always on the ready to raise their quills, ie keeping them slightly erect.

Head quills will be one of the last that lay perfectly flat, especially if you have a hedgehog that raises their quills quickly.


----------



## hello_bunny (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful responses!! I'm glad to know that it is pretty normal. I knew I was probably being silly, but you just want to make sure when it comes to your hedgies!


----------



## olamina (Dec 1, 2009)

That is interesting to know about the head quills. I didn't know that was so common. My mom calls Huff (our less relaxed Hedgie) Elvis because of this  Puff's quills lay flat most the time but Huff's usually a bit more "on guard" with his "quillage." The only time his are completely flat is during his almost nightly foot bath in the sink, I guess it must really relax him. Then sometimes after his foot bath during cuddle time he stays flat.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Huh. I'm glad this thread is here. I've always been curious with Sophie, because her quills, head quills included, are always completely flat with the exception of when she first gets woken up or spooked. She definitely has the ability to raise them, she just rarely ever does. I got her about a month and a half ago.


----------



## JazzyPoo092 (Jul 21, 2018)

I got my Safia Rose a few weeks ago and her quills on the top of her head spike up a bit but the rest are always completely flat unless she gets up from sleeping 😴


----------



## pandes (Jul 9, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------

